# For the first time, a camera falls on the floor



## danisat (Jan 9, 2018)

For the first time, a camera falls on the floor received a blow


----------



## PJcam (Jan 9, 2018)

Hope the camera and lens are ok, or the wallet will feel the pain.

Ouch


----------



## danisat (Jan 9, 2018)

PJcam said:


> Hope the camera and lens are ok, or the wallet will feel the pain.
> 
> Ouch


It's the first time that I drop an electronic device hand and have passed through my cameras and equipment of great value since I work in radio and tv ... soon photos
The camera work ...I can not know exactly if it's okay what I see is that several exterior parts were damaged


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 9, 2018)

I had My D600 with a Tamron 150-600 lens on a chair.
It slide off the chair and hit the floor.
The Mount was half broken off.  I had to send it in to have it fixed.
I normally put my camera on the ground (or camera case, on tripod, etc) when not in my hands because it's not going to fall off the ground.   Oh well, you learn your lesson.


----------



## danisat (Jan 9, 2018)

I was wearing wool gloves because of the cold ... suddenly he slid to the floor ...


----------



## SamSW (Jan 9, 2018)

Closest I've done so far was right after taking this shot:





Slipped and fell on my rear as I was climbing up out of the creek bed and my camera lens banged against a rock.  Fortunately everything was okay although I've since replaced the camera for other reasons.


----------



## danisat (Jan 10, 2018)

Yesterday the disarmament straightened some deformations and closed it again .... the machine works for now ... fallen with luck ...


----------



## thedingo0099 (Jan 22, 2018)

I dropped a Nikon 14mm lens onto a tiled floor while changing it. The focus thread jammed. I applied the Naturopathic method. I dropped the lens from the same height but in reverse onto the tiles. All fixed.

The D800 was mounted on a tripod when a leg grip gave up. I watched from a distance as the camera hit the concrete.
Home insurance paid for the repairs.

A Fuji x t1 has has more drops than an ugly boyfriend. It’s a bit out of shape but works like a dream.

Fuji X E2 just up and left off the table while I wasn’t looking. It took a shot as it hit the floor so I know what time it happened. It was 2.32 am on 20170104. I think I have possums. 

Moral of the story. Buy for impact resistance if you have possums or slippery hands.


----------



## danisat (Jan 23, 2018)

I was repair...work...


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Feb 2, 2018)

I know that sickening feeling you experienced. I was carrying my camera by the lens and stepped on the strap as I went down concrete steps. It pulled the camera from my hands and it landed on the new grip I had put on. Camera was fine, but the battery grip stopped working. An instructor had told our class " Always carry your camera with the strap around your neck! ".


----------



## Cortian (Feb 2, 2018)

This thread is not doing my mental health any good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My balance and hand-eye coordination never was that great to start with.  Now, having passed my mid-60s, they're worse.  Worse than that: My manual dexterity used to be terrific.  I can still hear my mother, to this day, saying "It amazes me how you can work with such small parts with those gigantic paws of yours."  Now my manual dexterity isn't so great, any more, either 

I have got to make a decision on a strap.  The sooner the better.


----------



## danisat (Feb 2, 2018)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> I know that sickening feeling you experienced. I was carrying my camera by the lens and stepped on the strap as I went down concrete steps. It pulled the camera from my hands and it landed on the new grip I had put on. Camera was fine, but the battery grip stopped working. An instructor had told our class " Always carry your camera with the strap around your neck! ".



that's right ... a great truth!!!


----------



## vin88 (Feb 5, 2018)

camera falling on concrete - the worst.


----------



## happasmith (Mar 5, 2018)

DSLR falling on concrete. Even worse >_<


----------



## paigew (Mar 21, 2018)

I'm sorry....I remember when I dropped my (then new) mark iii & 24-70 in the mud  Still works though, years later!

edit to add...mine was on a strap! My black rapid, but I slipped (in mud) and it hit the ground as hard as my butt did :/


----------



## mangorockfish (Apr 15, 2018)

My wife let her daughter use her then new Nikon D7000 and she dropped it after I had pleaded with her to put the strap around her neck which she would not do.  I noticed that there was a ding on the front edge of the lens, but on closer observation it was on the edge of the UV filter and not the lens itself.  Happy ending.


----------



## Destin (Apr 15, 2018)

I feel your pain. Did this last year:



Whoops by Destin Danser, on Flickr


----------



## The Barbarian (Apr 27, 2018)

My beloved Pentax *stDS was sitting on the console of the van, when my daughter spilled a coke on it.

Dried it off as quickly as I could.    It ran for another two years before something gave out.


----------



## denada (Dec 28, 2018)

glad the camera survived, OP.

at an event, the photographer i'd hired was nervous talking to me. her first time working for us, overall green to professional gigs, and there on recommendation from our regular guy.  during the conversation she picked up her camera bag up in a way that caused all of the contents -- including four or five lenses -- to pour out onto the ground from waist level. fortunately (if that word can be used to describe such a situation) both of her cameras were strapped to her and it was grass instead of cement. her response was like when someone falls on their butt and is trying to say they're ok even though it hurts so bad they want to cry.

her photos were excellent and we used her whenever our regular couldn't make it.


----------



## otherprof (Dec 28, 2018)

danisat said:


> For the first time, a camera falls on the floor received a blow


I had my Sony a6000 hit the floor going through customs in Germany. After one photo, it stopped recognizing the lens. Fortunately, I had added a NewLeaf four year drop and spill warranty to the purchase when I bought. Adorama was great in helping to provide copies of the receipts, which I couldn't, and NewLeaf approved the work. The camera went to Adams Electronics in California, and came back working like new in a very short time. ("optical block replaced" - whatever that is).
So this story had a happy ending.


----------



## Alex Dumitrescu (Jan 7, 2019)

danisat said:


> For the first time, a camera falls on the floor received a blow



Didn't feel this kind of pain yet, but I assume it's just like when you bump your brand new Rolex on the door knob for the first time.


----------



## mrca (Feb 15, 2019)

Appropriate for this week with folks gathering for the firefall.  Went to yosemite to try to capture the firefall.   That year, north road was closed due to rock slides so had to walk in from south road across the ice covered bridge and through 2 feet of snow in some areas covered with breakable crust.  Didn't bring snow shoes.  It was early 2000's so had both digital and film camera, 4 lenses, steel thermos, and 2 tripods sticking up from either side of the internal frame back back.  Near the parking lot, got off the trail and dropped through the breakable crust to my knees and teetered almost falling sideways.  I know knees don't bend sideways so made a conscious decision if I break through the crust again I would fall over backwards on the 35 lb pack.   Dropped through the crust to my knees, teetered and intentionally fell backwards on the back pack.  When I tried to get up, the weight of the pack prevented it.  I started to laugh at my plight, I mean, you have to be kidding, as some folks came by and offered help.  Didn't need it, just pulled out my feet then rolled on a side and got up.  The "firefall" shot I got that day I call my turtle shot.  Hardest I have ever dropped gear and nothing damage. Hiking out alone as I stayed to near dark, I realized I looked like a wounded deer with 2 tripods sticking out of each side of the back pack above my head.


----------



## D7K (Feb 15, 2019)

Dropped my A7ii one time with the 70-200 attached, lens just split in two.. slight mark on the body but otherwise it was fine, Lens obviously had to go to Sony for repair.. :/


----------



## BananaRepublic (Feb 15, 2019)

danisat said:


> For the first time, a camera falls on the floor received a blow



One evening around dusk I was out photographing a combine harvester. At one stage I had put the camera on the ground to get a something and walked forward a few feet and when I looked around for the camera it was gone. It was dark the camera was black and I was in the middle of a stubble field. I knew the combine would eventually comeback and I was panicking as he wasn't going to stop in case he might roll over a camera somewhere in a 60 acre field. I flagged down a guy in a truck who was driving toward me and we bought began looking for it. No joy after a few minutes and I didn't want to keep the guy but then the guy called me over, to say I was bricking it would have been an understatement, I walked round the back of the truck to him were he was shinning a flashlight and there it was right under the toe bar/hitch, Jesus H I was lucky. D750+24 70 Nikkor


----------



## MonirulDesigner (Jun 21, 2019)

Nothing serious


----------



## mariah1902 (Mar 4, 2020)

Well I have never dropped mine. Even when I was on a boat one day and I almost fall down from taking a shot, I somehow managed to control my self. I almost lost my camera in the water.


----------



## Original katomi (Mar 4, 2020)

Dropped a lens from a short height 30 cm and jammer the ring flash onto the uv filter... beyond fix.
Years ago I used to take my 35mm zenith out on every scouting event. It has reached the bottom of a bridge or cliff I was absailing down before me oh too often... but at the time I had a local “man” with tools who fixed cameras.


----------

